# Cd-brennen



## Made (26. August 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Audio-CD erstellen (also brennen) aus meinen mp3-dateien vom Rechner. Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit, dass ich auf einen handelsübligen 700MB großen CD-Rohling mehr als nur 80min Musik drauf spielen kann?

Made


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. August 2007)

Du kannst versuchen die CD zu "überbrennen" ( Nero unterstützt das zB ) aber besonders viel mehr passt dann leider auch nicht drauf. Zumindest nicht wenn sie auf den meisten CD Playern abspielbar sein soll.


----------



## The_Maegges (26. August 2007)

Mp3 ist ein komprimiertes Audioformat.
Die Kompression erfolgt dadurch, dass "nichthörbare" Frequenzen aus der Aufnahme herausgefiltert werden.

Allerdings kann kein handelsüblicher CD Player OHNE mp3 Funktion ein solches Audiosignal wieder dekomprimieren.

Alle normalen CD Player können nur das Redbook-Format lesen, das ist 44100 khz Stereo bei 16 bit.
Daher muss eine mp3 beim Brennen auf eine Audio-CD erst in ein Redbook-konformes Format umgewandelt werden.
Leider hat dieses Format die unangenehme Eigenschaft, ca. 10 MB pro Minute an Speicherplatz zu benötigen.
Also kommst du so nicht über deine 80 Minuten heraus.

Oder du kaufst dir einen CD Player mit mp3-Funktion, dann kannste deine 700 MB bis an den Rand vollbrennen, da so ein Player das mp3-Format dekomprimieren kann (mp3-CD Player sind heutzutage ja wirklich spottbillig.


----------



## Maik (26. August 2007)

Hi,


Made hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte eine Audio-CD erstellen (also brennen) aus meinen mp3-dateien vom Rechner. Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit, dass ich auf einen handelsübligen 700MB großen CD-Rohling mehr als nur 80min Musik drauf spielen kann?


ich konvertiere meine mp3-Files mit einer Bitrate von 192kBit/s und packe auf so einen 700MB-Rohling über 8 Stunden Musik drauf. 

Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um eine "Audio-CD", sondern um eine "Daten-Disk", die vom mp3-CD- und DVD-Player gelesen wird.


----------

